# 1 day till grouse season



## Grouse Hunter

well i cant wait only 28 days till grouse season! Im startin to get all the huntin stuff out and cleanin up the guns! cant wait


----------



## Springer

Only 8 days for us. :beer:


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Your very lucky!


----------



## Dick Monson

GH, how long does your season run? Ours shuts down about Jan 1.


----------



## njsimonson

Five to go. Dove hunting has been fun, but I cant wait to start STOMPING some CRP and treelines for some bigger game birds!


----------



## vizslaguy

Sharpies/chickens opens a week from Sat. here in Ne. Dogs are PUMPED.(maybe me too, lol)


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Dick Monson said:


> GH, how long does your season run? Ours shuts down about Jan 1.


We get it from oct 1st to dec 3rd some times it starts on oct 2nd because we cant hunt on sundays here. you guys are lucky you have a long season!


----------



## njsimonson

Whazzat?!?



> we cant hunt on sundays here


I think an explaination is necessary. SUNDAY IS *THE* HUNTING DAY.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

I dont no Its some stupid law here we cant hunt on sundays i believe they put it there to give the animals a break but i still think its stupid!


----------



## njsimonson

Must be the Amish province of Canada huh?

Give the ANIMALS A BREAK?!? Give ME a break!  That's what that crappy five day stretch called "the work week" is for. Ugh.


----------



## g/o

Nick. It's Canada's idea of HPC.


----------



## Bore.224

Massachusetts has no hunting on sunday as well. We have so many hunting laws its almost impossible not to be a criminal. Dont let this happen in your state. :eyeroll:


----------



## Grouse Hunter

ya i think it is stupid as well i live in NB and i think it is a stupid law!


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Its getin closer for me only 11 days now.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Well tomorrow is the first day of grouse season i cant wait ive got some new shells and ive got my guns all cleaned and im goin huntin! 

-Grouse Hunter 8)


----------

